# Favorite Hotel in Seattle?



## chicoan (Oct 4, 2015)

Arriving in Seattle on the Coast Starlight soon, and wondering about hotels near the station. Your recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 4, 2015)

While it's not _near_ the station, I loved Hotel Five. It's accessible by bus or a short Uber/cab ride, and I was able to walk from the hotel to Pike Place Market, the Space Needle, and the Westlake monorail station.

http://www.hotelfiveseattle.com/

They almost always have a great deal on the Hotel Tonight app. We spent $75/night, compared to the website rate of $180/night for the same dates.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 4, 2015)

For what ever reasons, I've stayed at the Travel Lodge by the Space Needle. ( less than $100 )!!!


----------



## JayPea (Oct 4, 2015)

I stay at the Moore Hotel, a couple of blocks from Pike Place Market and a couple of blocks from the Westlake Center. It is a short cab ride to King Street Station. And it is less than $100/night.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you all!


----------



## iggy (Oct 8, 2015)

Edgewater Hotel where the Beatles stayed of course - booked for this month for a few nights as a matter of fact. Only hotel directly on the water.

View from waterside room https://iggyz.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/CIMG7707.jpg

More photos https://iggyz.com/?p=11612

https://iggyz.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/CIMG3756.JPG

Room photo from our stay in 2007 https://iggyz.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/cimg36681.jpg

https://iggyz.com/?p=2185

Haven't been out that way since 2008.


----------

